# Gun Ranges To Be Regulated-New Bill



## Desert Marine (Nov 20, 2012)

Article written by Paul Watson outlines a new bill to regulate open gun ranges: Prison Planet.com » Gun Ranges to be Regulated Under Draconian Bill

Both of my ranches are gun ranges and I am allowed to hunt..bring it on Federales! BTW Federales don't forget to read the trespassing signs and enter at your own risk!


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

It's only for Illinois. Never happen in Texas. 

If I lived in Illinois I'd seriously think about moving to another state. Those people in their legislature have a huge screw loose.


----------



## Dr. Prepper (Dec 20, 2012)

Here's an email that I received from an old military buddy in Illinois just yesterday . . .

URGENT ALERT - BAN ON GUN RANGES AND BAN ON ALL SEMIAUTOMATIC FIREARMS ON THE MOVE IN THE ILLINOIS SENATE
YOUR IMMEDIATE ACTION REQUIRED

A pair of nightmare bills is on the move at this moment in the Illinois Senate.
These two bills would:
1. Run all gun ranges out of business by imposing heavy fees, imposing special staffing requirements, warrantless searches of ranges and customers, unlimited unannounced "inspections."
2. Ban all semi-automatic rifles, pistols, and shotguns as well as pump action shotguns. 
Here are direct links to the two bills:
Illinois General Assembly - Full Text of HB0815
and 
Illinois General Assembly - Full Text of HB1263
EITHER OF THESE TWO BILLS WOULD END YOUR GUN RIGHTS ENTIRELY
HERE IS WHAT YOU NEED TO DO TO PROTECT YOUR GUN RIGHTS.
1. Follow the instructions below and contact your Illinois State Senator. Politely tell your senator that you are a law-abiding gun owner and you want them to vote AGAINST HB815 and HB1263. CALL NOW!
2. Pass this information on to your gun owning friends and family, tell them to call as well.
3. Post this alert to all Internet blogs and bulletin boards to which you belong.
The worst of the two bills, HB815 is being sponsored and pushed by anti-gun Senator Dan Kotowski. Go to his link: Illinois General Assembly - Senator Biography Call him at the numbers listed and tell him that you do not appreciate him trying to shut down gun ranges and taking your guns away from you. He needs to hear from you!


----------



## Desert Marine (Nov 20, 2012)

Piratesailor said:


> It's only for Illinois. Never happen in Texas.
> 
> If I lived in Illinois I'd seriously think about moving to another state. Those people in their legislature have a huge screw loose.


This things only needs to pass in one U.S. State and then it will catch on like a wild fire and spread to the others. Put the fire out before it becomes a 10 alarm blaze.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

I shoot at an unsupervised outdoor range owned and run by the State of Georgia.
I don't think the federal government is going to push Georgia around.


----------



## insatiable ONE (Nov 9, 2012)

Illinois has never been gun friendly.

I am sure they are trying to make it so it never will.

I just wish all the crazy left anti libs would move to one area & annex themselves from the rest of us. 
Then let them see how safe they feel.
When seconds count, the police are only minuets away. Well here perhaps hours. well..... they might show up, the next day....maybe, or at least call.


----------



## ozo (Dec 21, 2012)

Be diligent .....
and don't panic.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

In West Allis Wisconsin the local Police Chief requires all indoor ranges to provide him with a list of everyone that use the range , when and weapon they used every time. If you do not go along with him he makes it clear he will run you out of business and they all comply. This has been going on for some time.


----------



## SupplyandDemand (Jan 5, 2013)

Its scary to know how our government is slowly taking our rights by regulating the crap out of us and taxing us in their wake. Even more scary that there are millions of people that turn a blind eye nor even care.


----------



## ozo (Dec 21, 2012)

Smitty901 said:


> In West Allis Wisconsin the local Police Chief requires all indoor ranges to provide him with a list of everyone that use the range , when and weapon they used every time. If you do not go along with him he makes it clear he will run you out of business and they all comply. This has been going on for some time.


Oprah has/had a little bitty condo there......
She moved her Mom in there [hmmmm 7-8yrs ago]
I'm sure there is no connection....
The chief is just being responsible.

Crap like that is why I moved from WI.....
other than the fact many locals told me
I needed to go back to from where I came....
3day gun wait ?
I am very neighborly, so I heeded their advice, 
and went back south.
Took one of their women though.
She is almost 'cornbread' now.


----------

